# New Age of Empires...



## Pyan (May 1, 2021)

Whololo!


----------



## .matthew. (May 1, 2021)

Looks nice, but I'm always sceptical. The originals were based on very simple gameplay and often 'updating' a game shifts it away from what people most liked about it.


----------



## Dave (May 1, 2021)

It does look very similar from the trailer. I wonder if it will have the same cheat codes. it was never the same once you introduced the laser troopers.


----------

